# TDW: TXPDDV vs DIV



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going through almost a years worths of monthly statements updating/creating my own portfolio spreadsheets and have come across TXPDDV and DIV. I know both are dividends, but can anyone tell me the difference between them and how they are handled at tax time?

Thanks!


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

There is no guarantee that the designation showing will be the eventual designation on your year-end tax slip. Often brokerages use default designations for convenience. What they calculate for the tax slip may vary.

I presume you know what a dividend is. The Tax Paid Dividend reflects a cash transfer which you will not have to include in your personal tax return. Sometimes it is a capital gains distribution where the tax has already been paid within the company. Or it may reflect ROC return of capital distributions from income trusts, etc.


----------

